# Neutering



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,
I'm going to get my male GSD neutered, and wanted to know what the average cost for that is. Oh, and he weighs 80 lbs.
Thanks,
Devonte'


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Where I live I've called around and some (most) vets seem to price it based on weight of dog at time of neuter. 

I've found prices ranging from a little over $70 (at a clinic where they don't charge by weight) to over $150. 

I would call around to find a vet that you trust your dog with and that you can afford for the neuter. 

I had posted an ad on Craigslist asking for recommendations in the "Pets" section and got a lot of responses for good clinics (and some not so good).


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank's was $200 including the microchip


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here it's about $100, but you can get a spay/neuter voucher.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

It will probably be around $100~150 for 80lbs and higher.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It depends on where you live. The best way to find out would be to call vets in your area. Where I live the price for spays and neuters is many times over the ones people have quoted in this thread, but I live in the SF Bay Area where everything is more expensive, so the prices I've paid wouldn't be very helpful information to you.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, the vets around me aren't very good or helpfull. They try and pressure you into getting your dog more shots, their probably in it for the money. But yeah I wanted to see what other people payed so I don't get ripped off. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just did a search for vets in Grand Prairie,Tx and I think their are alittle too many vets here! It's going to take like an hour too call all of them!


----------



## CuriousKira (Mar 15, 2011)

It is a hassle to call that many vets but worth the money and piece of mind when you find a good vet !!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Neuter here is closer to $400-$500 why is vet care sooooo overpriced where I am?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

This is just a repost of a post I made a few months ago, hope it helps?

"I am in KS, and we paid a total of $360, for our male to get NEUTERED. (he is 80-85 lbs) Less involved than a spay.

He had the laser surgery, aggressive pain management, pre op lab work, IV fluids, heart monitoring, follow up, it was really nice actually. And worth it as it was the vet my husband has been using since Meeka was 12 wks old (so about 17 years). That is worth it's weight in gold to us.

Not that something cheaper is not just as good, I don't know, I just didn't search around. I am NOT trying to say getting it for less is bad, please do not take that from this. Lots of dogs are s/n everyday at low cost clinics very successfully. But just saying it is not unreasonable for it to cost more." (and even in Kansas.....)


__________________


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

bruce23 said:


> I just did a search for vets in Grand Prairie,Tx and I think their are alittle too many vets here! It's going to take like an hour too call all of them!


You can use Yelp and/or Google reviews to narrow down which clinics to call.



Zoeys mom said:


> Neuter here is closer to $400-$500 why is vet care sooooo overpriced where I am?


Do you live in a relatively high income area? Usually, vets charge more in such areas just because they can and their services are not necessarily of higher quality either.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think there about 6-8 vet offices JUST in Grand Prairie! Those #'s are just from me counting the ones I've seen driving since the 7 years I've been in TX.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Zoeys mom said:


> Neuter here is closer to $400-$500 why is vet care sooooo overpriced where I am?


I think that is so odd that vets are so overpriced in your area. Even the cost of hip/elbow x-ray is outragious, you could travel to another state, have a great meal, stay in a hotel visit another vet for the procedure/break even with the cost it is in MD/DC...crazy!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I think that is so odd that vets are so overpriced in your area. Even the cost of hip/elbow x-ray is outragious, you could travel to another state, have a great meal, stay in a hotel visit another vet for the procedure/break even with the cost it is in MD/DC...crazy!


I think I need to look into that,lol I know our area is considered a high income area compared to other states, but honestly it's just not that much higher to justify the cost of vet care. I can't get out of the vets office for under $300 for a physical or moderate illness and thats with saying no to all the extra's. I do have friends in NC though!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

bruce23 said:


> Hi,
> I'm going to get my male GSD neutered, and wanted to know what the average cost for that is. Oh, and he weighs 80 lbs.
> Thanks,
> Devonte'



How old is that dog?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sable123 said:


> How old is that dog?


According to his signature, Bruce is a little over a year old.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> According to his signature, Bruce is a little over a year old.



Well if that is the case I would wait at least another year, or not do it at all.

I would like to know the reason why he is neutering the dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Maybe he doesn't want the responsibility of owning an intact dog. :shrug: I'm having Kopper neutered at 18 months because I don't want to own an intact dog for 12-14 years.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Maybe he doesn't want the responsibility of owning an intact dog. :shrug: I'm having Kopper neutered at 18 months because I don't want to own an intact dog for 12-14 years.


Well 18 months is better than a year. It is pretty well established now that early neutering is a death sentence for dogs, especially large breeds.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sable, you don't happen to have any good information on this I can share with my vet, do you?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Sable, you don't happen to have any good information on this I can share with my vet, do you?


http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf
http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html

The stuff in these two links is what many people have known for years, but were too scared to talk about. Just like the fact that dogs don't need vaccines every year.

Similar situation.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yay, Like ED Frawley I only vaccinate them when their pups, then just go for check ups. I bet Bruce wouldn't have gotten parvo if the vet wouldn't have told me to get him the shot. I was only going for a rabies. I had to take him out of schutzhund.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, sorry I didn't see those 2nd page posts. The reason I wanted to get him neutered is because I don't want him to get out and have pups with someones dog. But reading this thread I'm going wait or not do it at all and try my best to keep him in the yard. He's a house dog anyway.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sable123 said:


> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf
> Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete
> 
> The stuff in these two links is what many people have known for years, but were too scared to talk about. Just like the fact that dogs don't need vaccines every year.
> ...


Thanks for that.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

bruce23 said:


> Oh, sorry I didn't see those 2nd page posts. The reason I wanted to get him neutered is because I don't want him to get out and have pups with someones dog. But reading this thread I'm going wait or not do it at all and try my best to keep him in the yard. He's a house dog anyway.



Good idea. Just be aware that an intact male will go through periods of picky eating and should start right about now until about age 3. It is normal.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh believe me, I already know about that!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sable123 said:


> Good idea. Just be aware that an intact male will go through periods of picky eating and should start right about now until about age 3. It is normal.


Really???? My 2 year old intact male has never gone thru a picky eating period. He eats his raw meals with gusto. 
I guess if I fed kibble, he may have issues with the same ol same ol day after day.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I feed kibble. I think he does get tired of the stuff. I've started to take up the food after 15 min. He's starting to get the message, but I think he will always have days he doesn't want to eat all the food. He would LOVE raw food.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

My 3 yr old intact male has never been picky. I've only fed raw for the last year. He ate kibble with the same gusto as raw.


----------

